

Making Phyramid's procedurally rendered 3D header using three.js - exogan
https://www.phyramid.com/blog/making-phyramid-coms-procedurally-rendered-3d-header

======
edvinbesic
Do they mean procedurally generated perhaps? Even so, I'm not sure that rnd()
* MAX_HEIGHT * RANDOM_SIGN qualifies as procedural.

